# AKC Entry form question



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a very dumb question. How do you indicate on the entry form which day you want to enter in a 2-day trial? I'm only planning on showing on ONE of the days.

This will be our second trial; I entered online the first time but I thought I'd try to avoid the extra fees this time.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

My experience has been with CKC and not AKC, but there have always been boxes for each show/trial, so you would just check off the appropriate one(s).... Unless a different club is hosting each day, in which case there might be a separate entry form for each (so no boxes in that case, of course ) If this is not relevant, my apologies.

Good luck, and have fun at the trial!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmm.. I don't see any boxes to check. It is a generic AKC official entry form. Does the host club usually come up with their own specific form?

Maybe I'll just pay the admin fees.. :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes if it's a multi day trial you check the box associated with the days, day 1, day 2 etc. 

If you aren't familiar there is a free site out there called "Oaklines" you can enter your dog data and then each trial you put in specific trial information and enter your dog. It prepares a beautiful PDF entry forms. Secretary's love it because it's easy to read. You have to log in to Oaklines it requires your email and you create a password. It's free, I've gotten no spam from them. I was playing on there today and found a history of every trial I've entered with them for all my dogs. It can also link you to the AKC event calendar. I've not done that but a friend has. If haven't seen it, check it out. It can be used for other type trials too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maxs Mom said:


> Yes if it's a multi day trial you check the box associated with the days, day 1, day 2 etc.
> 
> If you aren't familiar there is a free site out there called "Oaklines" you can enter your dog data and then each trial you put in specific trial information and enter your dog. It prepares a beautiful PDF entry forms. Secretary's love it because it's easy to read. You have to log in to Oaklines it requires your email and you create a password. It's free, I've gotten no spam from them. I was playing on there today and found a history of every trial I've entered with them for all my dogs. It can also link you to the AKC event calendar. I've not done that but a friend has. If haven't seen it, check it out. It can be used for other type trials too.
> 
> ...


Great! I will use this. Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I absolutely love Oaklines. 

I just about fell over at handling class when I was raving about being able to get Bertie in there and took care of his show entries that way.... and nobody else had even heard of Oaklines. They all pay online - and that's paying additional fees per show per dog!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Do the entries have to be postmarked or received by the closing date?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It needs to be received before the closing date.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Hmm.. I don't see any boxes to check. It is a generic AKC official entry form. Does the host club usually come up with their own specific form?
> 
> Maybe I'll just pay the admin fees.. :



I use blanks all of the time. Just look at the premium list or on infodog at the event #. List this along with date and kennel club and you're good to go!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, I am jealous of you guys.... Oaklines sounds awesome!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

The check boxes for the day are usually at the top of the form, above the line where you put the dog's name. They're kind of easy to overlook, and I have overlooked them many times and gotten a call from the show secretary asking which day I wanted.

Whenever possible, I use the online entry if the show supervisor has one. Sometimes small OB trials (not attached to a conformation show) will have only mail-in entries. I resisted online entry for a long time because of the added fees, but once I started doing it, I never went back to mail-in. So much more convenient and you don't have to wonder if your entry arrived on time.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I have a very dumb question. How do you indicate on the entry form which day you want to enter in a 2-day trial? I'm only planning on showing on ONE of the days.
> 
> This will be our second trial; I entered online the first time but I thought I'd try to avoid the extra fees this time.


Viv,
WSOTC?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

hollyk said:


> Viv,
> 
> WSOTC?



Yup! Are you entered?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

